# Happy birthday!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Catcapper! I hope you’re having a great day Dave !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Dave ----Have a good one*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best on this special day, enjoy some moonshine.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hope you had a happy happy!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday bud


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet Miss Kim made him a pie or two.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He never replied so I'm guessing he's out fighting forest fires as some of his birthday cake candles got away on him as he couldn't get them all lit as there were so many - True or False !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas---

I bet you got a bigger fire go'in on yours than I do on mind Rick :mrgreen:

I went down to the mining claim yesterday to see if the snow was gone enough to get in at the water. I usually jump the gun a bit every season--- looks like another couple weeks before I get wet.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thanks fellas---
> 
> I bet you got a bigger fire go'in on yours than I do on mind Rick :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 Placer !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Did that for a while while up north, dredging on a claim with one guy and worked on one with equip. etc., lots of fun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Did someone say GOLD!????

Happy belated Birthday Catcapper!

I had gold fever once or twice ???? still have grandpa's steel pan... and 2 green plastic pans, 2 black plastic pans, 2 classifiers, a mini sluce.
.. I should check my temperature, I think I still have it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks AZ.

If I was down your way, I'd be out in the washes every weekend through the summer--- Oh, I forgot--- you have summer all year long.lol.

Don't think the fever ever goes away--- I still get it when I see that yeller come'in up in the pan or sluice.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thanks AZ.
> 
> If I was down your way, I'd be out in the washes every weekend through the summer--- Oh, I forgot--- you have summer all year long.lol.
> 
> ...


 Oh Ya !!


----------

